# AC Issues - 2012 Rogue



## Insane24Se7en (May 6, 2018)

The AC on my Rogue recently stopped working. I tried to charge it but the compressor is not activating.

I was advised that the first step is to check the fuse (makes sense) but I will be damned if I can find a diagram of the fuse box.

I don't want to waste time removing the intake until I know what I am going for. 

Any tips / pics?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

